# CPT code for Cholestech Checks



## dballard2004 (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know what the correct CPT code is for a Cholestech check?  My sites have been using 82962 for a meter device, but this seems to be for an accu check.  Accuchecks and Cholestech checks are two different things.  Any guidance?  Thanks.


----------



## JHorner (Oct 1, 2008)

*Code for Cholestech*

According to what I found on line it would be 82465


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks so very much for your help!


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks so much.  Any other opinions?


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree that 82465 would be the code since a cholesterol is what you're doing. 82962 is for a glucose. There is also coding and reimbursement information on www.cholestech.com and it confirms this.  Very informative website. It's nice when they put info together like that.


----------

